# Steam Roller



## dreeves (Mar 18, 2009)

Im Looking for plans for Bill Harris's Steam Roller. Its 1 1/2 Scale. I looked at village press is seems they dont carry it anymore. Any help would be great


----------



## Stan (Mar 18, 2009)

I have Bill Harris' 1 1/2" scale steam roller plans. If you are interested, send me an email. Stan


----------

